
Show HN: Happiness visualization of all countries in near real time - geekodour
http://newsmapbyhrishikesh.me/
======
geekodour
It's not very responsive for mobile devices and has some firefox issues, If
you can help with the problems in firefox and the synchronous loading of the
chart, please let me know, source code :
[https://github.com/geekodour/newsmap-
react](https://github.com/geekodour/newsmap-react)

